# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Challenge Idea: Map a Song

## Jaxilon

Ok, a lot of songs are written about a place or a journey...

The Final Countdown by Europe - probably would be a sci-fi map
Hotel California - (Already been done in a previous challenge)
Highway to Hell by ACDC - I don't know but it would probably have some good intentions along the way.
Caught In a Web by Dream Theatre - A spider's lair?
Margarita ville - Oh come on now..

I think you get the point, pick a song and create a map as you interpret it. Seems like it would generate some interesting entries.

----------


## Aval Penworth

I pick Marvin Gaye; Sexual Healing.

----------


## ravells

I think this is a great idea! It would produce some unexpected and fun entries!

----------


## Steel General

Definitely has some interesting possibilities...

----------


## Ascension

Puff the Magic Dragon approves cuz he doesn't know what Honnahleah looks like...he can't even spell it either.  He's a dragon.

----------


## Gidde

Warning from prior experience: the song you choose will be stuck in your head for a month. Still, I'd do another one in a heartbeat.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

That's right, you were the one who did the Hotel California based map, hehe.

----------


## tilt

warning to all - all those songs are going to be stuck in everybodys head for a month... I kept humming Hotel California when Gidde was mapping  :Smile: 
But great idea.. lots of good songs to map from - and challeging ones... hmmm maybe a map shaped like Beyonce  :Wink:

----------


## Aelyn

Is it too late to say I love the idea? I'd so love to map the inn where Loreena McKennitt's "The Highwayman" takes place! The whole scenery is described so vividly!
_The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees, the moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas, the road was a ribbon of moonlight, looping the purple moor, and a highwayman came riding, riding, riding, a highwayman came riding up to the old inn door..._

----------


## Jaxilon

That would be a great fit Aelyn. Wow, nice choice.

----------


## Gamerprinter

When I went to Hawaii on vacation a few years back, I learned that Peter, Paul and Mary were on a boat near the outer edge of Hanalei Bay, northern Kuau'i, Hawaii (getting high) and looking to the shore. The mountains that frame that bay from the seaward view resembles a dragon - this was the inspiration for Puff the Magic Dragon, and Honalee is really Hanalei (been there).

GP

PS: I like to listen to music, but I'm not as musically inspired like others, I don't turn the radio on in the car when I drive, I don't download music ever, I've got old LPs and cassettes at home from my younger days, but I haven't bought any music other than gifts for others in 20 years - music doesn't make me want to map (I map in silence by preference.) So while I can agree this might make a good challenge theme - it ain't for me.

PPS: I didn't vote because "No, I hate music" doesn't apply to me, because I don't hate music, but 'No' is my vote in absencia.

----------


## mearrin69

I can think of some good ones. The Battle of Evermore comes to mind. Or Lucy in the Sky or Red Barchetta or...
M

----------


## Steel General

If this was to be a challenge I was considering the entire "Pink World" album by Planet P Project.

----------


## ravells

If we had this challenge, I think I'd like to do one which I could print as a poster for my little girl. This is what I sing her to sleep with - it's called 'Morningtown Ride' by 'The Seekers' which only people of a certain age might remember:

Train whistle blowin' makes a sleepy noise 
  Underneath their blankets go all the girls and boys 
  Rockin', rollin', ridin', out along the bay 
  All bound for Morningtown, many miles away 

  Driver at the engine, fireman rings the bell 
  Sandman swings the lantern to show that all is well 
  Rockin', rollin', ridin', out along the bay 
  All bound for Morningtown, many miles away 

  Maybe it is raining where our train will ride 
  All the little travellers are warm and snug inside 
  Rockin', rollin', ridin', out along the bay 
  All bound for Morningtown, many miles away 

  Somewhere there is sunshine, somewhere there is day 
  Somewhere there is Morningtown, many miles away 
  Rockin', rollin', ridin', out along the bay 
  All bound for Morningtown, many miles away 

  Rockin', rollin', ridin', out along the bay 
  All bound for Morningtown, many miles away

----------


## NeonKnight

Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee

Little Jackie Paper loved that rascal Puff,
and brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff. Oh

  Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee
  Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee

Together they would travel on a boat with billowed sail
Jackie kept a lookout perched on Puff's gigantic tail,
Noble kings and princes would bow whene'er they came,
Pirate ships would lower their flags when Puff roared out his name. Oh

  Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee
  Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee

A dragon lives forever but not so little boys
Painted wings and giant rings make way for other toys.
One grey night it happened, Jackie Paper came no more
And Puff that mighty dragon, he ceased his fearless roar.

His head was bent in sorrow, green scales fell like rain,
Puff no longer went to play along the cherry lane.
Without his life-long friend, Puff could not be brave,
So Puff that mighty dragon sadly slipped into his cave. Oh

  Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee
  Puff, the magic dragon lived by the sea
  And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honah Lee

----------


## Jaxilon

@Ravellls, I think you might want to do that anyway because that sounds like the sort of thing one might keep forever.

@GP - Sorry for making the NO so overpowering - I guess in future I should allow a more dignified selection. (it was my first poll)

@Neon - I had forgotten how sad that song goes.

When I had told my wife about posting this poll and then told her Ascension had said he'd probably map 'Honah Lee' her response was, "Your screwed." ROFL, I gotta love her confidence in me  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Lol! I found a video for 'Morningtown Ride' on Youtube Here. 

Before you laugh at the utter geekiness of it all, bear in mind that this was kind of cool stuff in 1968 (notwithstanding the Beatles and the Rolling Stones). Actually, if you read the comments, I'm glad I'm not alone!

----------


## ProfGremlin

> Is it too late to say I love the idea? I'd so love to map the inn where Loreena McKennitt's "The Highwayman" takes place!


While I'm nowhere near skilled enough with this art form to entertain the idea of entering a contest, I'll definitely add a +1 for Loreena McKennitt.  I was actually thinking of Stolen Child:

_Where dips the rocky highland
Of Sleuth Wood in the lake
There lies a leafy island
Where flapping herons wake
The drowsy water-rats
There we've hid our faery vats
Full of berries
And of reddest stolen cherries_

----------


## ravells

Wow thanks Aelyn/Gremlin! I had a listen to her on youtube - fantastic stuff. Just bought one of her albums on itunes!

Youtube just rocks as a music sampler!

----------


## ProfGremlin

You'll have to let us know what your favorite piece is, Ravells.  I'd have to say, so far mine is Stolen Child but then I've always wanted to slip through the veil...

----------


## Ramah

Gah! My curiosity piqued but Ravells' comment, I decided to look her up on youTube too. The first song I tried didn't really grab me but then I thought I'd try another one and picked "The Old Ways." I've listened to it a dozen times ore more now whilst working on TreeThing. I can see me not getting this song out of my head now for a while. Hehe.

----------

